# Worldwide Travel Program - question



## ginnylbs (Jan 27, 2011)

We attended a presentation yesterday by Worldwide travel which is offering a new service instead of timesharing.  Has anyone bought this or used it and if so - - what was your experience?

They offer - for one fee- ..a travel service which can get you any number of resort weeks (1-3 bedroom) anywhere, cost reductions on cruises and hotels and tours.  Anything related to travel - they claim that they can get the cheapest price.   The maint. fee for this service is $299 a year and the customer pays a fee (depending on the size) and number of resorts used per year....that seemed to be less than our current maint. fees for timeshare.

Are they telling the truth - or is this another scam?    If they a a true travel company, then what they offer seems to be a competitor to timeshare. 

Just curious as this is the first I have heard of this type of program.
Ginny


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a scam - their inventory consists of undesirable left-overs from the exchange companies.  You can do better with II Getaways.


----------



## ginnylbs (Jan 27, 2011)

*Thanks Denise*

I am glad we did not fall for the scam


----------

